# Tivo SEVERE ERROR



## Jon UK (Nov 10, 2003)

My DVR Is Stuck on a Green Screen with a 'Severe Error' Message. It reboots and starts to power up, then Green Screen !! horrible. 

Its states I should wait 24hours, with it plugged in and the Phone line connected. so here goes. 24h without TiVO.. if after 24hrs nothing happens, I'm to call TiVo CS...

tivo website states "In very rare cases, a TiVo Digital Video Recorder (DVR) may have to adjust internal data. While doing so, it displays this green screen indicating that a severe error has occurred. In most cases, the DVR can recover from this condition without troubleshooting. However, the process can take several hours, during which it will not function in other ways (for example, it will not complete scheduled recordings).

If you receive this screen for longer than 3 hours, or receive it repeatedly, contact Customer Support by phone for assistance." 


Fingers crossed guys..


----------



## toibs (Aug 11, 2002)

How did yours get on?? mine has decided to do this this morning for no reason......


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Are your Tivo's standard or have they had larger / replacement hard drives fitted?

Your error BTW is know as the Green Screen Of Death "GSOD"

A bit like Microsoft's Blue Screen Of Death.

Automan.


----------



## Jon UK (Nov 10, 2003)

Automan said:


> Are your Tivo's standard or have they had larger / replacement hard drives fitted?
> 
> Your error BTW is know as the Green Screen Of Death "GSOD"
> 
> ...


Mine has a large disk, I purchased my TiVO from a supplier who is a member of this forum,. and I have been Very very happy with it until now, this i think is just one of those things that happens?

It is still showing the GSOD. but the 24hrs are not up yet. approx 7pm saturday will be 24hrs. TiVO CS stated that there have been a cpl of times a TiVO has recovered.

I could purchase a new HD, but not technical here.!! could be an opportunity for cachecard installation i suppose.

Jon


----------



## toibs (Aug 11, 2002)

Automan said:


> Are your Tivo's standard or have they had larger / replacement hard drives fitted?
> 
> Your error BTW is know as the Green Screen Of Death "GSOD"
> 
> ...


yeh mine was replaced be me about a year ago. I think my problem was the misses trying to order a pay movie last night. it hadnt done it's daily call (call failed - contacting direcTV or something like that) so i rebooted and it did the GSOD/continual rebooting thing.

Looks like i need to build a new drive... 

Paul


----------

